# Long Term Review Fuji X100



## angox (Feb 16, 2013)

Hi guys, just want to share my review on Fuji X100. Maybe of a help for some people who looks for info about it.

http://www.occhio-photography.com/long-term-review-fuji-x100/

Cheers,
r.


----------



## TheBadger (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice. I am planning to get a x100s although the rumors of an X-Pro2 have kept me in hold. We'll see what the 70D brings.


----------



## distant.star (Feb 22, 2013)

.
No real interest in reading about it. 

Loved your images.


----------



## DArora (Feb 22, 2013)

Nice. Thanks for the link.

I am interested in X100s and have been reading about pros/cons of the previous model.


----------



## angox (Feb 22, 2013)

TheBadger said:


> Nice. I am planning to get a x100s although the rumors of an X-Pro2 have kept me in hold. We'll see what the 70D brings.



oh nice! though there is a beauty of a fixed lens camera IMO.. the fact that you cannot change lens and need to make it work somehow is fun..


----------



## angox (Feb 22, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> No real interest in reading about it.
> 
> Loved your images.



;D thanks for visiting mate..


----------



## angox (Feb 22, 2013)

DArora said:


> Nice. Thanks for the link.
> 
> I am interested in X100s and have been reading about pros/cons of the previous model.



great that it helps you in a way!


----------



## Zlatko (Feb 22, 2013)

Very interesting. Thank you!


----------



## angox (Feb 23, 2013)

Zlatko said:


> Very interesting. Thank you!



Thank you!


----------

